# jbj nano cube 12gal anyone have experience?



## infin (Oct 2, 2003)

this petstore by my house has the jbj nano cube tanks, anyone use these for a planted tank setup? they seem pretty nice, have a 24w cf light built in, built in wet dry. run $99


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I personally don't have one, but was reading about them at nano-reef.com and hear alot of people saying the ballasts are crap, most often burning out within the month... Otherwise, great systems.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I've had one setup or a little over a month and so far so good. No complaints except for the way the hood opens. Where it opens is a curve and the water from the lid drips down onto the rest of the hood. Just a minor annoyance, really.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, I have sold 40 of them in the last three months, and not one person has complained about the ballast or anything else. It is a very well made tank. It has a three stage filtration built into the back of the tank out of view. The outflow of the filter is below the water line so it will not burn off C02, and it has a 24 watt bulb perfect for growing plants.

One thing you should know, the bulb is a 50/50, half actinic. I am the only JBJ dealer in the whole country that sells this tank with a full spectrum, 6500k plant bulb. Ask the store what kelvin the bulb in the tank is.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

could be one of those things...when something is wrong, you tell all the web, when it is good, you may tell a couple friends.


----------



## Dapple (Dec 14, 2003)

I like mine, although that water drip is a tad annoying. I really like trickle filters and the lighting is much better than my Ecplises right out of the box. It has a nice small footprint as well while still being a nice shape for landscaping.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok....all in all I like it, but I have encountered one other thing that I hope they will fix in future generations. I keep Endler's in this tank and I constantly have to fish them out of the filtration area, they are able to jump right over that little separator. If only it went up another 1/2 inch or so I think the problem would be eliminated. I'm going to put some plastic on there so that they can't jump back there.


----------



## Dapple (Dec 14, 2003)

Ooh thanks, I'll have to watch that on mine, I have killis in mine and they are rather prone to jumpiness


----------



## pattylt (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this board and am hoping for some ideas. I have been looking at the JBJ Nano, too. There is another all-in-one acrylic cube that I saw in a LFS awhile ago but not in my hometown. I can not remember the brand so online searching is a bit hard to do. I think it was around a 7-12 gal but I know it was a cube with a black canopy, built in filtration and good lighting. A co-worker and I want to set up one at work. I work in a hospital lab and have access to ro/di, ph meters and a $190,000 chem analyzer, plus an entire microbiology department! Talk about being able to diagnose algae issues! :lol: :lol: (actually, they would have no clue what algaes grow in planted tanks but I could look at them under the microscopes!)
Anyone have any idea what kind of tank I saw? Online links to it?
Thanks and glad I found this!
Patty


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Update...I placed a piece of that plastic they give you with glass hoods, you know the kind that you cut out holes for your filters and wires and all that stuff, on the back lip. Fits very well, and no more fish in the filter anymore!


----------



## yv1 (Sep 26, 2003)

it could be a jebo, i have a jebo 8 gallon and it has sufficient, but not great, lighting. 2wpg, i made it my low light tank...

or an eclipse system, and those definitely dont have enough lighting. 

thats all the brands i can think of that has built in everything in the hood..


----------



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

i have a nano-cube and the balast is crap dont buy it unless you like to do wiring best off just buy a 12 gallon eclipes and get a 36 power compact


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Hmmm strange...mine's been running perfectly for months now......


----------



## CountZer0 (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah I have one as a reef tank .... http://wintermute.netfirms.com

I had it set up for several months before the heater accident!!! (lost everything 120+ degree water ect ...very bad) But recently I lost 2 ballast in less than 2 weeks ... so i ordered a new lighting system from www.hellolights.com .... it rocks ... but that is the only problem i have ever had ....


----------



## m500 (Aug 4, 2004)

*I think I know what you're talking about*

I believe this is what you saw. Its actually real good but rather pricey. Here is the link to it.
http://www.advanceaquatanks.com/acraqudesktop.html





pattylt said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to this board and am hoping for some ideas. I have been looking at the JBJ Nano, too. There is another all-in-one acrylic cube that I saw in a LFS awhile ago but not in my hometown. I can not remember the brand so online searching is a bit hard to do. I think it was around a 7-12 gal but I know it was a cube with a black canopy, built in filtration and good lighting. A co-worker and I want to set up one at work. I work in a hospital lab and have access to ro/di, ph meters and a $190,000 chem analyzer, plus an entire microbiology department! Talk about being able to diagnose algae issues! :lol: :lol: (actually, they would have no clue what algaes grow in planted tanks but I could look at them under the microscopes!)
> Anyone have any idea what kind of tank I saw? Online links to it?
> Thanks and glad I found this!
> Patty


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

Aren't the Via Aqua's acrylic as well?


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

The JBJ's are not acrylic, but glass. Anyways I'm trying to get a 6500k bulb from Rob but he is not responding to my pm. I have one and I plan on making it a planted dwarf puffer tank.


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

Sorry, was posting in response to #15, guess I should have quoted. I do know that they are glass, as I happen to have one  I've only seen one Via Aqua before though and my best recollection is that it was acrylic. I bought a couple of the 6500 K's from him a month or two ago with no problems, just make sure to read the terms closely, however, so that you know when to expect them.


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

Hey, the nanocube deluxes are now available with 48 watts of lighting and fan cooling. Wonder if they're planning to offer upgraded hoods to existing cube owners. I see they went with Fulham ballasts on these. http://www.jbjlighting.com/sys_12g_nanocube.html


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Wow wicked! I hope they offer a new hood


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

I really would like one of these hoods to update my cube. I have a real problem with the temp rising to 86 degrees.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Mine stays at 78F


----------

